# Fish.....Im more into water snakes



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

Do you just love eels? Cause i do I find them very graceful right? And Im just thinking would it be too much trouble to keep a eel in a aquarium or would I need some werid ass tank filled with bad ass water?


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

There are many eels you can keep in aquariums. It's not too hard, but you have to do some homework it sounds like... water snakes breath air, eels don't.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You want a Spiny Eel. Polypterus are ok but I think theyre not as bad ass. Spiny Eel, 4 foot long tank, fine substrate so he can dig lots of caves etc. AND you get to keep fish for him to eat like maybe some mollies to breed food for his bad ass


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

i do not understand what constitutes bad ass water..
i mean does one portion of your water go to another and say .. "hey bud, give me all your calcium or i'll club your brains so hard they implode!.."???
pity the eel that lives in that water though..

There are many more cool eels if you look... some aren't even eels to be exact.. they just ahve that longish shape.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I always found fire eels pretty but i am a sucker for ornate bichirs! 

Shadow i thought you ment water snake as in the reptile.. I was gunna say.."No frikkin way!" those guys are truely awesome snakes..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> I always found fire eels pretty but i am a sucker for ornate bichirs!
> 
> Shadow i thought you ment water snake as in the reptile.. I was gunna say.."No frikkin way!" those guys are truely awesome snakes..


Bichirs are not eels nor do they move like eels. If you want a freshwater eel its a spiny (peacock, fire etc, same family- some bigger some smaller some meaner etc)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pablo said:


> You want a Spiny Eel. Polypterus are ok but I think theyre not as bad ass. Spiny Eel, 4 foot long tank, fine substrate so he can dig lots of caves etc. AND you get to keep fish for him to eat like maybe some mollies to breed food for his bad ass


I was replying to this  NEver said they were.. I love polypterus..


----------

